# Freight Factoring Right for My Business



## markhharris (Feb 19, 2016)

Many trucking companies and shipping industries find their cash flow interrupted while waiting for their claims to be paid by other companies to attract their services. Therefore, many shipping companies are based on the use of the ratio of assets. Load factor essentially buys a company's accounts receivable-- give them the tools they need to front-- and then charge initial client accounts at a later date. In exchange for factoring services company maintains a small percentage of the bill.


----------

